# My 18 TTRS compared to my TTS - Jekyll and Hyde on 4 wheels



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

It was one of those now or never moments - our TTS has been a sublime car, an amazingly balanced vehicle, great road holding and power. Our only gripe has been comfort on 20" rims even with mag ride in comfort. So going to an RS would surely be more of the same, crashy ride but with more power, BUT my heart ruled my head and the RS was ordered.

Picked the car up 2 days ago and have now done 500 miles of mixed driving. I am amazed at what a completely different experience it is to the TTS.

Loads has been written about how bonkers fast it is, for sure, it is in a different league, but by contrast to the TTS it is comfortable, even in Dynamic. Also the lightweight engine, improved steering etc has transformed the road holding - throw it into a corner and it just sticks to the line and blasts out the other side - can't see me using the brakes much!

As I said, the TTS is balanced, smooth and switch into S and on comes the power - a very complete and satisfying package.

With the RS you get Jekyll and Hyde. On a motorway, in comfort and in 7th gear. it is like driving a Lexus LC 500, dare I say it rather respectable and boring, but actually great for eating up the motorway miles. However press the right buttons and the bad boy comes out to play - and can he play. If anyone knows the slip road from the M25 onto the A21 travelling east, it is practically a 360 degree turn off. I had been sparring with a Cayman 718 S (the better sports car so the reviews say!) for a few miles on the M25 and we both took the turn off. The Porsche ahead of me took the inside lane, I the longer outer lane - no contest


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Please explain how a heavier car is far superior in handling...

If they both have mag ride, their setup is almost identical. Wheels and tyres also make a big difference.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Pugliese said:


> It was one of those now or never moments - our TTS has been a sublime car, an amazingly balanced vehicle, great road holding and power. Our only gripe has been comfort on 20" rims even with mag ride in comfort. So going to an RS would surely be more of the same, crashy ride but with more power, BUT my heart ruled my head and the RS was ordered.
> 
> Picked the car up 2 days ago and have now done 500 miles of mixed driving. I am amazed at what a completely different experience it is to the TTS.
> 
> ...


I know the A21 south off the M25 very well - fast road :roll: :lol:

I came off the M25 yesterday returning from getting mine mapped at MRC, took the slip-road onto the A22 - still a sweeping right-hander, road was empty, great for pushing the limits of cornering, which I didn't manage to find :lol:

Never driven the current TTS but I have driven the base s-line TT and even that exhibits more direct steering than you got oem with the mk2 RS; the mk3 RS moves it on even further, the road holding is another level.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Did you go for the 19s then? The motorway comfort is what I want from it, I sacrificed the superior driving dynamics of the Cayman for something that I can drive 2-3k in a month if work demands it in 1st class comfort. And the noise.

I'm surprised it feels that much different to the TTS but it's possible. My 335d was crashy and vague, transformed by a spring change and fitment of MPSS. It was lower, firmer, more road feel yet more comfort. That A21 junction is a perfect example of where it was transformed, mostly confidence to be fair but it's much earlier to get back on the power and then to WOT as that slip road opens out, due to the much improved balance and traction over small undulations. I then changed the dampers, which were matched to the springs, and that really opened up the capabilities of the chassis.

So yes - same chassis can go from crashy and harsh to composed and comfortable with much better dynamics with tweaking the damper rates, changing springs, better rubber.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ross_t_boss said:


> Did you go for the 19s then? The motorway comfort is what I want from it, I sacrificed the superior driving dynamics of the Cayman for something that I can drive 2-3k in a month if work demands it in 1st class comfort. And the noise.


*Actually went for the 20" wheels after luckily getting a test drive and finding it OK. If you went for 19's no doubt it would be even better
The rubber is different, on my TTS I had Yokahama Advans on the RS it is Pirelli P0 which are quieter at motorway speed

I am not technical but the suspension set up is clearly different on the RS. Of course there may have been an issue with the mag ride on the TTS and how would I have known?? *


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > Did you go for the 19s then? The motorway comfort is what I want from it, I sacrificed the superior driving dynamics of the Cayman for something that I can drive 2-3k in a month if work demands it in 1st class comfort. And the noise.
> ...


I thought the RS and TTS were both too stiff, my KW V3 run far smoother but the TTRS runs very well on stock suspension.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Does your RS have mag ride?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Rev said:


> Does your RS have mag ride?


Yes


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

My 18 TT RS is running 20's and Magride. Ride is fantastic and the car is effortless on both long motorway journeys and bumpy country roads.

I'm really surprised how comfy the car is and how easy to drive...almost too easy. Been caught out a few times, thought I was doing 60 and was in fact doing near double that.

Breath of fresh air in comparison to my BMW M2 !


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Pugliese said:


> If anyone knows the slip road from the M25 onto the A21 travelling east


I know that corner exactly, almost lost my Z4 on there a few years ago! It's great though and straight onto the A21 which is national speed limit too.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Robertm66 said:


> My 18 TT RS is running 20's and Magride. Ride is fantastic and the car is effortless on both long motorway journeys and bumpy country roads.
> 
> I'm really surprised how comfy the car is and how easy to drive...almost too easy. Been caught out a few times, thought I was doing 60 and was in fact doing near double that.
> 
> Breath of fresh air in comparison to my BMW M2 !


I agree. Zero complaints with my TTS in terms of ride comfort or handling. Have test driven three RS now and the performance 'gap' to my TTS isn't all that big IMO. Handling and ride wise, I thought both cars were identical. I'll still be ordering an RS for 'that' engine 

As to an RS out handling a 718 Cayman S? No way I'm afraid. I've driven that car too, it is sublime and in another league to the TT I'm afraid. Straight roads are the only place an RS will get past one. I find if you think you've trumped another car that should be on a par or better/faster than yours, it's because the other driver either a) doesn't know how to drive quickly or b) is being a bit more sensible than you ... e.g. I 'had' a mk1 R8 a few months ago, I am pretty sure the lady driving it was pretty clueless how to drive it quickly. I was left foot braking and getting on the power so much quicker, whilst being much more committed in the bends. It didn't take long for me to find a way past her. I shouldn't have even been able to keep up... just saying


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> Robertm66 said:
> 
> 
> > My 18 TT RS is running 20's and Magride. Ride is fantastic and the car is effortless on both long motorway journeys and bumpy country roads.
> ...


Is this in the TTS?

An original V8 R8 isn't that quick by todays standard. A balls to the wall MK3 TTS would have no problem taking one out unless the R8 driver is doing the same. Their 0-60's are almost the same and if you take into account power to weight ratio they'll be very similar indeed. Handling...no idea :?:


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

The TTrs would smoke most cars on the road let alone in the £50k to £70k price bracket. There 0.3 seconds slower than a v10plus. I think it would destroy a 718 cayman s as the Quattro system on Audi's is like been on rails all the time. I've driven the Porsche and if I'm honest I didn't rate it. I test drove most things around my budget and the TT was in a different league regarding performance


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark Pred said:


> Robertm66 said:
> 
> 
> > My 18 TT RS is running 20's and Magride. Ride is fantastic and the car is effortless on both long motorway journeys and bumpy country roads.
> ...


Of course there are so many variables and it was raining hard, so the quattro would have made a real difference.

However as for handling the RS is in a different league to my TTS. My wife and son have also confirmed this. Maybe as I have said before the set up on my TTS was a bit Off


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Your TTS must have had something majorly wrong with it. My experience is that the TTS handles just as well as the RS if not better.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Comparing the TTRS against the 718 Cayman S.

Sure the TTRS gets a better launch hence the 0-60 time.

But once rolling there's not much in it between the two. And less of a delay for the power delivery on the 718


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Pointless comparison. They both serve different purposes, and hold their own accordingly.

TTRS - ballistic, spacious, practical, relatively frugal, soundtrack! Safe Quattro

Cayman - Balanced, responsive and designed for dynamic handling. Soundtrack is now pants.

I've owned mk2 ttrs (mk3 on the way) and had Cayman GTS & GT4 inbetween... loved them all, but for different reasons. 
For the money you gotta ask yourself what you want the car to do for you. When I was single, the Cayman was perfect, didn't require the space or additional comfort, it was a toy in the garage, so didn't need for work or practicality.

Now the TT ticks the box, Mrs is safe all year round with Quattro, space for when we go away or shopping, haha, and space for kids in the near future. Yet retaining sports car fun on the roads...

Each to their own! But for me your requirements and lifestyle will make the choice of TTRS or Cayman.

I won't go into how the 718 isn't as pretty as it's predecessor and sounds crap, that's for the buyer to decide...

There won't be any better feeling that taking a Cayman round fast bends, so poised, feeling so connected to the chassis and the road... but that's relatively infrequent, and as a daily the TTRS ticks the boxes (apart from residuals)...

FYI 2015 Cayman GTS are sat just under list price. Very special car, and were a good buy! 
I doubt the 718 will be quite the same with 2 missing cylinders, but that's my blunt opinion haha.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> FYI 2015 Cayman GTS are sat just under list price. Very special car, and were a good buy!
> I doubt the 718 will be quite the same with 2 missing cylinders, but that's my blunt opinion haha.


Most probably don`t get much mileage to keep the value.. a bit pointless IMO.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jabiqq said:


> TondyRSuzuka said:
> 
> 
> > FYI 2015 Cayman GTS are sat just under list price. Very special car, and were a good buy!
> ...


I put 7k on mine from new, sold just after a year, achieved a nats ass hair off asking, same can't be said for the GT4 as had to sell in a hurry for a house purchase. Devastated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Likewise TondyRSuzuka. Mk2 rs to mk3.. Completely different cars and dare say you're going to enjoy the mk3 rs as much as o do mine.
Had the mk1 tt 225, then went to the mk2 rs and wasn't that much better if I'm being honest. The mk3 rs though, just wow.. Enjoy


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Tondy I hope your missus is tiny as the passenger seats needs to be way forward to fit a baby seat-part of the reason I got rid of the TTS. The Macan GTS is a nice car how are you finding that handling wise


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Must be 'man logic' justifying the purchase as there is no way you can comfortably get a human in the rear of the TT :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

It doesn't work as a family car, but pull the passenger seat forward and you've got one functional rear seat, put a little one cross-legged on a booster and you can get another behind if your 5'6". It works for the times I need to do the school run or take the kids out, as longs its not too far!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr TTS said:


> Must be 'man logic' justifying the purchase as there is no way you can comfortably get a human in the rear of the TT :lol:


No but the fox terrier fits!

Baby maybe in next 2-3 years so allows options. Plus for the Mrs, she doesn't want to be turning upto work in one of two Porsche's.

She just wanted a tdi TT, I pushed for the RS, keeps us both happy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TerryCTR said:


> Tondy I hope your missus is tiny as the passenger seats needs to be way forward to fit a baby seat-part of the reason I got rid of the TTS. The Macan GTS is a nice car how are you finding that handling wise


5 foot dead... she can sit in the back haha.

Macan GTS is a beaut, first car I can see me keeping 4 years +

I'm sure a map would wake it up, but not risking Porsche warranty...

In a nutshell, practical, comfy, sounds the tits!! Goes well, lush interior and spec, personally for mid-SUV looks fabulous, as a GTS holds value incredibly well... and overall performance, when you want to push on, handling that makes you giggle, super balanced, gives a sense of mid engine if you nail the CoG right, and in manual you can get the back end out for fun! All in all, a highly recommendable car!

.... 19k miles in a year, average of 22mpg though. That's the only gripe, but sadly to be expected!

TTRS will serve as the economical car ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The GTS is something I'll be looking at should I be forced to offload the M2 but I'm hoping to get away with a bit more room in the rear.

Not a bad collection on the driveway then by the time you add in the RS 8)


----------

